# False Water Cobra Feeding Video



## Sarin (Mar 14, 2012)

Can you guys tell I have a new favorite?

Let me know when you're getting sick of my "Exotics" 

Just a short clip of Bermuda having a snack.


[video=youtube;clyrtTTCh7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clyrtTTCh7A&amp;feature=g-u-u&amp;context=G26abb75FUAAAAAAAAAA[/video]

Enjoy!


----------



## Pinoy (Mar 14, 2012)

That's cool, I've never seen a snake eat under water before


----------

